# Trane XL13i specs and wiring diagram



## jojot2k (Jul 22, 2010)

*xl13i wiring diagram*

xl13i wiring diagram


----------



## sneader (Jun 3, 2014)

I could use this wiring diagram. Looks like there is no link anymore?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Diagram should be inside the unit.


----------



## sneader (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks PoleCat! Will look. Mice problem here also.


----------



## sneader (Jun 3, 2014)

I also found the installation manual online but since I'm a noob here, it won't let me post the link. It's at butcherdistributors dot com /Images/Interior/4ttx3_4.pdf


----------

